# Long time lurker first time poster



## waTTford (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, I have been lurking on this board for some time now using waks how to's and getting endless information on TT issues. I thought it was about time I joined in and said hello, and try and help others as it seems my TT has had many of the problems/joys as those on here! I have a 2000 225 AMD re map and Miltek exhaust. Had it for 3 years. Must set up the avatar now


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now you need to join the TTOC for the full joy of owning a TT www.ttoc.co.uk :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!! Your another local boy! A few of us are watford/Bushy/borehamwood located!!

We have a big cruise coming up to france, dont forget to check it out in the Event section!

Ben


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## waTTford (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome, I am sorting out my TTOC now, been meaning to join for the last 2 years!


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

It's never too late!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

waTTford said:


> Thanks for the welcome, I am sorting out my TTOC now, been meaning to join for the last 2 years!


See that wasn't too hard now was it ?


----------



## waTTford (Jan 19, 2009)

TTOC membership done. I have promised myself that this year I am going to spend some cash on the TT now that the wife has spent her share on a kitchen and got a dog! Nothing too mad, wheel refurb, some small scratches and annoying things like stereo volume and no audible warning sound when lights left on and lines accrosss centere display. First I need to sort an oil leak out that appeared recently. Still it goes like a dream


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

where abouts in watford mate? I'm in bushey


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

waTTford said:


> I am going to spend some cash on the TT now that the wife has spent her share on a kitchen and got a dog! Nothing too mad...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Who are you trying to kid? :lol: We all said that when we came on here and we're all addicts... :evil: 8)


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome Watford geezer


----------



## waTTford (Jan 19, 2009)

Adam RSS- I'm actually in Garston.

I've had the TT for 3 years and I got it from my brother who had it from new and also stored it for 2 years. As I said it needs some minor odds 'n sods doing but it only has 57,000 on it and I do low miles so I want to get it in to top nick but I've got to sort out a minor oil leak first. Wheels need doing big time...


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

ah Garston.... you should have made your screename garsTTon lol

near the cinema at least!

If u see my RRS around flash yr lights!


----------



## waTTford (Jan 19, 2009)

Will do


----------

